# Duda con proteus, funcionamiento del 74ls194



## rober_to (Abr 10, 2009)

BUenas foreros, soy nuevo, tengo una duda con un controlador de stepper unipolar con el 74194 en proteus, ya hice el circuito en protoboard y si me funciona, pero en proteus algo no funciona o no estoy haciendo bien, por favor ayuda.

la duda que tengo es con los pines de desplazamiento hacia izquierda y derecha, en un diagrama de internet que encontre decia conectar intermanente del 7 al 15 y del 2 al 12, esto me funciona en el protoboard pero no en proteus.

saludos


----------



## lastmait (Abr 10, 2009)

ola rober to:
bien puedes especificar mas el problema que tienes, si es de no inicia la simulacion o el circuito como tal no funciona?


----------



## rober_to (Abr 10, 2009)

Perdon, talvez fui muy rapido...

El circuito no funciona igual que en el protoboard. la duda que tengo es que quiero desplazar el registro en el circuito que hice, a manera de hacer el movimiento de un motor stepper. He conectado las patas 2 y 12 y la 7 y 15 entre si en un protoboard y todo anda bien, el registro se desplaza, amplificadorfico y mueve el steper unipolar. Quiero hacer la simulacion en proteus y al conectar Igual que en el protoboard no simula lo mismo. Ayuda por favor


----------



## lastmait (Abr 10, 2009)

bueno el error es muy basico bueno que a todos nos paso una vez ponle un par de resistores a las salidas de registro al los leds, pues proteus es muy sensible a ese tipo de conexxiones si te fijas cuando corres la simulacion el los pines q0 y q3 se tornan de un colo gris es por que el led se lleva toda la corriente.


----------



## rober_to (Abr 10, 2009)

Si tienes razón, se tornan gris, entonces era por eso... jaja, muchas gracias, problema resuelto. 

saludos


----------

